# Best Bang for Bucks, Assuming ~$4-5k.



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

I have family of a friend looking to build their first proper home theater. Suppose their budget is right around $4-6k; which projectors are likely to offer them their best bang-for-buck ratio? A few years ago JVC had some remarkable projectors in that price range, but I haven't kept up since 2010. No UHD or 3D stuff is needed; just a good projector and screen for $4k (or less). Also, it will be important that the projector offer solid calibration controls, as I'll be giving these folks a free calibration. Also also, just in case they prefer to keep their projector price down to, say, $2-3k in order to leave more money for the audio, which projector would serve best in that lower range?

Thanks much in advance for any advice,

David


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

On the lower end, I'd recommend the same as I did for Leonard - Epson 5030 and an Elite Screen with the Cinegrey material.

I haven't kept up that much with the $4-5K projectors to have any confidence in making a recommendation.


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, mechman. That was my hunch--either the Sony HW40ES or the Epson 5030. So is there nothing substantially better than those (PQ-wise) in the $3-4k range? From what I've read, it looks like the next big jump in PQ comes in somewhere around $10k, which I'm quite sure they cannot afford.

Yours,

David


----------

